# سوء المسلمين للدين المسيحي



## مهند111 (5 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اتمنى من الادارة ان تشكل حوار عن كره الاسالام للديانة السيحية :download:


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2009)

*سيكون بلا معنى او هدف وبنكتفى بما يدور من حوارات فى قسم الحوار الاسلامى ​*


----------

